# Log Splitter questions



## johnnyv49 (Nov 4, 2014)

Sorry for the newbie questions but I'm in the process of building my splitter and want to make sure I do some things correctly.

According to a calculator I found a 4" Cylinder, 2" Rod, 5hp engine and 11 gpm Pump should give me about 15 Ton with a volume of 1.3 Gallons. 
----------------------------------------------------------
That tank needs to be vented for expansion of the oil correct? 
What size tank should I use?
How much oil should I have in the system?
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Any particular reason the filter is on the return side?
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

On the tank how far off the bottom should the pump hose be?
How far off the bottom for the return? (not to stir up the tank or does it matter)


----------



## OldMasterTech (Jul 25, 2014)

Why the Tank May Well Be a Hydraulic Fluid’s Best Friend


----------



## skiercraig (Dec 12, 2014)

As for why the filter on log splitters needs to be on the return side has been a question I had prior to building a splitter. I worked on lots of hydraulic dumpers for the USPS, all of them had the filter on the input to the pump so that no contaminants would get to the pump and beyond. The splitter I built has the filter prior to the pump and it works fine. The rest of the spec. are about standard for a 20 ton splitter which is what I think you will end up with. The motor might be a little small, most us a 6.5 hp or more. Mine is almost exactly the same as what you have except the motor and it works great.


----------

